# Comparative Aircraft Size Dimensions...



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2009)

This is the beginning of a possibly HUGE endeavor on the part of our members to establish a viable learning tool for those less intune with the fine aircraft of World War 2....

What we'll attempt here for a very early beginning is to post pictures of ur models in comparison shots, from some general angles.... 

Lets see what we can come up with....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2009)

Fw 190D-9 and an Fw 190A-8....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2009)

Fw 190D-9 and a Bf 109F-2...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2009)

Fw 190D-9, Bf 109F-2 and an Fw 190A-8....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2009)

These pics are looking very nice and give a good view for comparing.


----------



## muller (Jun 24, 2009)

Cool shots Dan 8) (Love that 109!) We'll have to 'ban' certain kits though, remember my 1/48 Fujimi 190? It was smaller than the 1/48 Revell 109!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2009)

Good start Dan. This is the trials for the virtual 'museum' idea right?
I'll get some shots together over the weekend, showing a mix of types from WW2, and a couple of their successors. That is, if the weather's ok, as I'll need to shoot outdoors to have the space required.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2009)

Yea Terry, lookin forward to what u have man...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2009)

Good start Dan....guess I will have to whip something up too....!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 26, 2009)

I guess I'll handle the Corsairs!


----------



## muller (Jul 2, 2009)

Got some shots comparing a Corsair and a Zeke at the weekend, haven't uploaded them to my laptop yet so I don't know how good they'll be. Also took a couple of shots of the Zeke and a Mitsubishi T-2 (WW2 v's Modern). Will post them later.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2009)

Good stuff keith. I haven't got anything done yet, every time I try to set-up outsode, the bl**dy weather changes! It's been blistering hot today, but I didn't get a chance to do anything - hopefully in the next few days!


----------



## muller (Jul 2, 2009)

Same here Terry, it was starting to rain when I was taking these pics, doesn't matter as they're crap anyway! I need a photo booth set up and a decent camera. Here's the best of a bad bunch.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2009)

....and in WHAT way are they cr*p Keith?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 3, 2009)

muller said:


> Cool shots Dan 8) (Love that 109!) We'll have to 'ban' certain kits though, remember my 1/48 Fujimi 190? It was smaller than the 1/48 Revell 109!


Actually, knowing the aircraft's physical specs can allow the image to be adjusted to true scale, even if the model manufacturer's sizes are a bit "off"


----------

